# مجموعة "هل تعلم كيف" المصورة التعليمية



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بناء العظم و ذوبان العظم
بناء العظم و استقلاب العظم
Bone Structure and ****bolism







العظم في حالة حركة مستمرة ، تتباين بين ذوبانه وبنائه ، وتعتمد عملية بناء العظم على الكالسيوم  Calcium، الذي تستخدمه الخلايا البانية للعظم Osteoblasts
وتندمج هذه الخلايا البانية للعظم وتتحول إلى خلايا عظمية جديدة Osteocytes
وعندما تنخفض مستويات الكالسيوم بالدم عن الحد الطبيعي له ، تقوم الخلايا الآكلة للعظام Osteoclasts بإذابة العظم وإطلاق الكالسيوم من الدم . فإذا زاد معدل ذوبان العظم عن معدل بنائه ، يصبح الهيكل العظمي هشّاً وضعيفاً ، وهو ما يسمى بـ " هشاشة العظام " .

إن العظم الأكثر تعرضاً لهشاشة العظام هو العظم الاسفنجي cancellous bone وهو العظم الداخلي الذي يشكل نسبة تصل إلى 20% من الهيكل العظمي . أما العظم القشري cortical bone وهو أكثر صلابة وكثافة ، فيغطي العظام من الخارج ويشكل 80% الباقية من هيكلك العظمي 











:download:
هل تعلم عن بناء العظم و ذوبان العظم ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

هل تعلم كيف يعمل المفصل ؟

 كيف تعمل المفاصل ؟

 ما هي انواع المفاصل ؟ ​ 








*المفاصل هي الاجزاء التي تربط بين العظام وبعضها ، ولما كان المفصل يسمح لإحدى العظمات بالتحرك أثناء ارتباطها بالعظمة المجاورة لها ، فإنها بذلك تتيح مجالآ واسعآ من الحركة، وبالجهاز الحركي الهيكلي ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل:*



*-**المفاصل الثابتة :*



*وتسمى "درز" وهي التي تربط بين الصفائح العظمية التي تشكل الجمجمة.*

*تسمح المفاصل الثابتة بحركة محدودة للغاية ، وتقوم أحزمة رفيعة من النسيج الليفي بربط إحدى العظمات بالتي تليها ، ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من المفاصل الصفائح العظمية لجمجمة الطفل الرضيع ، والتي تسمح للجمجمة بالتمدد لتستوعب نمو حجم المخ، وعندما يكتمل نمو المخ تلتحم عظام الجمجمة وتختفي المفاصل الليفية.*



*-**المفاصل الغضروفية :*



*وهي مثل الاقراص "الديسك" الموجودة بين الفقرات ، وتحتوي على صفائح متينة تشبه الغضاريف القابلة للانثناء.*

*إن هذه المفاصل الغضروفية تحتوي على صفائح غضروفية صلبة وتسمح بحركة محدودة ، ومن أمثلتها المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي ، حيث تلتقي العظمة الحرقفية (وهي أدنى عظمة من عظام العمود الفقري) بالحوض ، والاقراص الموجودة بين الفقرات العظمية بالعمود الفقري أيضآ تعد مفاصل غضروفية ، وهي أكثر سمكآ من المفصل الحرقفي العصعصي وتسمح بمجال أكبر من الحركة.*



*-**المفاصل الزلالية :*



*وهي أكثر المفاصل قدرة على الحركة، وتشمل مفاصل الكتفين والمرفقين والرسغين والاصابع والحوض(الوركين) والركبتين والكاحلين وأصابع القدمين، ويحيط بها كبسولة (حافظة) ليفية لينة مبطنة بغشاء مفصلي زلق رفيع ، ويفرز الغشاء الزلالي الزلق سائلآ سميكآ زلقآ شبه شفاف يسمى السائل الزلالي وهو الذي يسمح بحركة خالية من الاحتكاك ، ويساعد السائل الزلالي كذلك في حماية المفاصل لأنه يعمل كمانع للتسرب فيمكن العظام المتجاورة من الانزلاق بحرية فوق بعضها البعض ويمنعها في الوقت نفسه من الانفلات من بعضها البعض.*

:download:

هل تعلم كيف يعمل المفصل ؟ وما هي أنواع المفاصل ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك ؟



تمكنك عضلاتك من الحركة والتحكم في حركة ظهرك وحمل العمود الفقري






-          عضلات البطن المفلطحة في المقدمة تتصل بالحوض من أسفل والضلوع من اعلى ، وتصنع هذه العضلات تجويفآ يحوي بداخله المعدة وغيرها من أحشاء البطن ، كما أنها تحمل منطقة أسفل الظهر.

-          العضلتان الحرقفيتان الحوضيتان وتقعان على كل من جانبي العمود الفقري في الجزء السفلي من الظهر، وتتصلان بالفقرات وبالحوض من الداخل ، وهما تمران إلى اسفل مفصلي الوركين ويتصلان بعظم الفخذ، ولا تحمل هذه العضلات العمود الفقري وحسب وإنما تنثنيان وتساعدان في إتزان الجذع أثناء الوقوف.






-          العضلة الشوكية الناصبة (أو الناصبة للعمود الفقري) تقع إلى يمين ويسار العمود الفقري من الخلف، وهما عضلتان كبيرتان تشاهدان بأسفل الظهر وتتكونان من عدة مجموعات عضلية تتصل بالأجزاء العظمية من كل فقرة ، علاوة على إتصالها من اسفل بالحوض ومن أعلى بالقفص الصدري والعمود الفقري ، وهي المسئول الاول عن ارتكاز الظهر أثناء رفع الأشياء.​
:download:​
هل تعلم كيف تحمل العضلات ظهرك ؟ وما هي العضلات التي تشترك في هذه العملية ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

هل تعلم كيف تقاوم الاجسام المضادة العدوى ؟

توّلد اللمفيات(نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء) أجسامآ مضادة تقاوم العدوى.
وتتعرّف هذه الاحسام المضادة على المستضدات النوعية للمرض(وهي مواد تشكل جزءآ من الكائنات الحية المجهرية المسبّبة للمرض) وتقوم بتدمير الاجسام الغازية.







كيف تعمل اللقاحات؟

تقوم اللقاحات(الفاكسينات) بتدريب جهاز المناعة لكي يتعرف على الفيروسات أو البكتيريا بأنواعها المختلفة ولكي يهاجمها بسرعة إذا ما دخلت تلك الفيروسات أو البكتيريا الجسم في المستقبل.
اللقاحات عادة ما تطلق نوعين رئيسيين من إستجابة الجهاز المناعي وهما:
(1) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا B والخلايا البلازمية) التي تصنع أجسامآ مضادة تتلاءم مع الأجزاء أو القطع الجزيئية من الكائن الحي الدقيق (التي تسمى الانتيجينات أو مولدات المضاد).
(2) خلايا جهاز المناعة (خلايا T) التي تهاجم الخلايا الاخرى المصابة بعدوى الكائن الدقيق.

في بعض الحالات يتكون اللقاح من كائنات دقيقة حية ولكنها ضعيفة جدآ.
في حالات أكثر تستخدم في اللقاح انتيجينات مشتقة من الكائن الدقيق.
رغم ان الانتيجين نفسه هو قطعة غير ضارة من فيروس أو بكتيريا(جرثوم) ، فإن جهاز المناعة يتعرف على هذا الانتيجين كجسم غريب ، ويتفاعل تجاهه وكأنه فيروس أو بكتير حقيقي كامل ، ويتصاعد الهجوم ضد الانتيجين على يد أنواع من خلايا الدم البيض تسمى الخلايا الآكلة (أو البلعمية) الكبيرة أو البلعميات الكبيرة وخلايا T وخلايا B.
هناك خلايا B وخلايا T معينة تتذكر الانتيجين حتى إذا ما حضر في المستقبل – وهو في هذه المرة كجزء من ميكروب أو سم ميكروبي(توكسين) حقيقي-  فإن الخلايا تتخلص منه قبل أن يتمكن من التسبب في أي ضرر.
وحديثآ جدآ تم التوصل إلى إنتاج لقاحات جديدة مصنعة بأسلوب الهندسة الوراثية من الحمض النووي DNA.
وفي هذه اللقاحات يتم حقن جين DNA  الذي يأمر الخلية أن تصنع الانتيجين المطلوب في الجسم (وذلك بدلآ من حقن الانتيجين نفسه). وهكذا يدخل الـ DNA إلى الخلايا ويوفر موردآ مستمرآ من الانتيجين. وهذه اللقاحات من الـ DNA قد تعطي مناعة أطول أمدآ وأقل تكلفة.
​ 








:download:

هل تعلم كيف تقاوم الاجسام المضادة العدوى ، وكيف تعمل اللقاحات ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف يلتئم العظم من تلقاء نفسه؟*

*للعظام المكسورة قدرة هائلة على ترميم نفسها ، لكن يتعين منعها عن الحركة حتى تلتحم بشكل صحيح ، في البداية، تلتئم الأوعية الدموية وتتشكل شبكة من الأنسجة الليفية الجديدة*







*في المرحلة الثانية للإلتئام،  يتشكل عظم إسفنجي يسمى ثفن لتوفير تثبيتة مؤقتة قاسية ، وتنمو الأوعية الدموية المقطوعة من جديد في الثفن ، الأمر الذي يسمح بوصول الدم إلى العظم الجديد.*​ 





*في الاشهر والسنين الأخيرة يحلّ محلّ هذا الترميم المؤقت عظم مكتنز ، ويكسي أي تشوه بسيط عظم جديد ، وفي النهاية تصعب معرفة ما إذا كان قد حصل كسر فعلآ.*​ 






:download:

هل تعلم كيف يلتئم العظم من تلقاء نفسه ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* اسرار وظائف اجزاء الجلد
**- الجلد هو العضو الأكبر في جسم الإنسان.* *- تبلغ مساحة الجلد 2متر مربع.* *- تنمو خلايا الجلد وتموت وتستبدل نفسها بإستمرار.* 
* وظائف الجلد      * *1- حماية الأعضاء الداخلية للجسم من المؤثرات الخارجية.* *2- تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم.* * طبقات الجلد    * *يتألف الجلد من طبقتان:* *1- البشرة Epidermis وهي الطبقة السطحية للجلد.* *2- الأَدَمَة Dermis وهي الطبقة السفلية من الجلد.*
*أولأ: البشرة 
* *- تتكون من من صحائف من الخلايا الميتة.* *- تنمو الخلايا الموجودة في قاعدة البشرة بصورة متواصلة، ثم تنقسم وتهاجر إلى السطح، وتمتليء هذه الخلايا بالكيراتين Keratin (وهو بروتين ليفي قاسي)، يمنح الجلد قوته ومرونته، ومع مرور الوقت تصل خلايا الجلد إلى السطح وهناك تموت وتُطرح على شكل قُشيرات جلدية، مفسحة المجال أمام ظهور جلد جديد* *- يتكون الشعر والأظافر بشكل رئيسي من الكيراتين، ولهذا فهما شديدا الشبه بالجلد.* *- تحتوي البشرة أيضآ على الخلايا الميلانية أو الملانية Melanocytes وتقوم هذه الخلايا بصنع صبغة الميلانين Melanin وهذه الصبغة مسؤولة عن إضفاء اللون على الجلد ، وايضآ تعمل على ترشسح الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من الشمس.
* *- معلومة للفائدة:* *سكان المناطق الحارة جدآ ذوي البشرة الداكنة تكون مستويات الميلانين لديهم عالية*
*أولأ: الأدمه 
* *- تتكون من نسيج قوي ومرن.* *- تحتوي الادمة على جميع الأوعية الدموية اللمفية والغدد العرقية والأعصاب والغدد الزهمية وجريبات الشعر  والألياف العضلية والمستقبلات(أعضاء حساسية تكشف اللمس والضغط والحرارة والبرد)، والتي تجهّز البشرة وتدعمها.* *- تحتوي الأدمة ايضآ على خلايا تقوم بترميم الجلد عندما يتعرض للأذى.





**شرح مبسط عن الكلمات المكتوبة في الصورة:

**- البشرة: تُزال الخلايا الخارجية البعيدة للجلد بشكل مستمر عن طريق الفرك والحكّ.* *- الأدمة: توجد جميع البنى الداعمة للبشرة في هذا الجزء من الجلد.* *- الدهن تحت الجلد: تقع طبقة دهنية عازلة للجلد تحت أدمة الجلد.* *- شعرة: يتكون الشعر الناعم الذي يغطي معظم أجزاء الجسم من مادة الكيراتين، التي تلعب دورآ مهمآ في العزل.* *- مسم العرق: تظلق فتحة قناة العرق الموجودة داخل البشرة العرق بإتجاه سطح الجلد.* *- نهايات عصبية حرة: تتحس هذه النهايات العصبية الحرارة والبرودة واللمس والألم.* *- مستقبلة لمسية: تسمى أيضآ جُسيم ميسنر، وهذه المستقبلة حساسة بشكل خاص للإهتزاز.* *- غدة زهمية: تصنع هذه الغدة مادة زيتية تسمى الزُهم ، ويسكو الزهم الجلد والشعر لإبقائهما صامدين للماء غير نفوذين ومرنين.* *-** العضلة الناصبة للشعر: للشعر عضلات بالغة الصغر تستطيع التقلص لجعل الشعر ينتصب، ويحدث هذا عندما يبرد الجسم، محتجزآ طبقة عازلة من الهواء الدافيء فوق سطح الجسم.* *- غدة عرقية: تغطي جلدك غدد منتجة للعرق، تساعد هذه الغدد في تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم.* *- مستقبلات ضغطية: تُرحّل مستقبلة الضغط هذه  التي تسمى جُسيم باتشيني المعلومات المتعلقة بالضغط.* *- جريب الشعر: تنمو كل شعرة بشكل متواصل من قاعدة تعرف بالجريب، ويقع عميقآ داخل الأدمة.
**تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم
**- عندما يصبح جلدك حارآ جدآ تتوسع الأوعية الدموية(الموجودة في الأدمة) لتشتيت الحرارة وتقوم الغدد العرقية بإفراز العرق لتبريد الجسم.* *- عندما يشعر جلدك بالبرودة تضيق الأوعية الدموية لتحافظ على الدم الحار، ويقشعرّ الجلد لحبس طبقة من الهواء الدافيء حول الجسم.* * طرق حماية الجلد من أشعة الشمس المباشرة بالصيف
 **- إبقى بعيدآ عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة بين الساعة 10 صباحآ و 4 عصرآ.* *- تجنب التعرض لفترة طويلة الأمد تحت أشعة الشمس المباشرة.* *- إرتداء قميص قطني.* *- إرتداء قبعة عريضة ذات حواف.* *- وضع كريم واق من حروق الشمس بإنتظام.
* *منافع الأشعة فوق البنفسجة للشمس:* *مفيدة وضرورية لعمليات الجسم وإنتاج فيتامين D المهم لتقوية العظام.

:download:


*هل تعلم أسرار و وظائف الجلد ؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع كوكى

دى موسوعة شاملة

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

هل تعلم وظائفك الحيوية والجهاز العصبي التلقائي ( اللاإرادي )؟      






- إن وظائف جسدك الحيوية تخضع لتحكم الجهاز العصبي (اللاإرادي) والذي يبدأ من منطقة "ما تحت المهاد البصري" بوسط المخ.
- ويقوم الجهاز العصبي التلقائي بإرسال أعصاب لجميع أجزاء الجسم كي توجه مختلف الوظائف كما تصله اعصاب أخرى قادمة من مختلف مناطق الجسم تنقل رسائل إلى المخ.
- وينقسم الجهاز إلى أعصاب سبمثاوية(باللون الأخضر) وأعصاب باراسمبثاوية (باللون الأزرق)، وهما يعملان سويآ.

الأعصاب السمبثاوية:
تقوم الأعصاب السمبثاوية بنقل الإشارات العصبية إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لإعداده للنشاط الجمساني أو رد فعل القتال أو الهروب.

ضغط الدم وسرعة ضربات القلب:
- عندما تتريض، يتسع مجرى الشرينات الدقيقة الموجودة بداخل قلبك ورئتيك، وعضلاتك فيتدفق الدم إلى تلك الأعضاء بمزيد من الغزراة.
- وتوجه منطقة ما تحت المهاد والموجودة بالمخ الأعصاب السمبثاوية حتى تقلل من تدفق الدم إلى الجلد والمعدة والأمعاء حتى يتوفر مقدار أكبر من الدماء للقلب والرئتين والعضلات.
- أما الأعصاب السمبثاوية للغدد الكظرية (فوق الكلوية) فهي تنشطها حتى تفرز المزيد من هرمون الإبينفرين (الأدرينالين).
- والرسائل القادمة من الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى القلب وكذلك الإبينفرين الموجود في الدم يتسببان معآ في جعل القلب يضخ الدم بشكل أسرع وبقوة أكبر، أما الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية فتقف مستعدة للتخفيف من تلك الآثار.
- كما تعمل الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبينفرين الموجود في الدم على توسيع الشعب الهوائية (الممرات الهوائية) حتى يمكنك إستنشاق الهواء ودفعه خارج رئتيك بمعدل أسرع.

التحكم في درجة حرارة الجسم:-
يعمل مركز التحكم في درجة الحرارة، وهو موجود أيضآ في منطقة ما تحت المهاد البصري بالمخ على الحفاظ على درجة حرارة الدم في النطاق السليم، وعندما تتريض يعمل الأنقباض العضلي على توليد حرارة، وهو ما يجعل درجة الحرارة ترتفع، ومع إرتفاعها ترسل منطقة ما تحت المهاد إشارات إلى الأعصاب كي تزيد من إفراز العرق وتدفق الدم إلى الجلد، وهو ما يساعد على إنتقال درجة حرارة الجسم إلى الهواء المحيط.

:download:
هل تعلم وظائفك الحيوية والجهاز العصبي التلقائي اللااردي ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2009)

- هل تعلم وظائف الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية ؟






- تحتفط الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بحالة من التوازن مع وظائف الأعصاب السمبثاوية عن طريق إرسال إشارات إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم لتعمل على تهدئة الجسم بعد التريض.
- وترسل الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية بإشارات إلى منظم ضربات القلب، وهو عضو يطلق عليه العقد الجيب أذينية Sinoartial Node وذلك لإبطاء نشاط القلب، وعندما يبدأ التمرين من جديد، تنسحب الإشارات الباراسمبثاوية مع إعطاء الأعصاب السمبثاوية والإبنفرين إشارة للقلب بضخ الدم بسرعة وقوة أكبر.
- تساعد الأعصاب الباراسمبثاوية على تقوية الإنقباضات العضلية في جدران المعدة والأمعاء، في حين تميل الأعصاب السمبثاوية إلى تهدئة مثل هذه الإنقباضات، فإذا عمل نوعا الأعصاب معآ فإنهما:
1- يشجعان على إخراج البول والفضلات المعوية والتخلص منها عن طريق إستثارة عضلات جدران المثانة والأمعاء.
3- يجعلان الغدد الدمعية بالعينين تكوّن الدموع.
:download:
هل تعلم وظائف الاعصاب الباراسمبثاوية ؟​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع
ومجهود جميل

الرب يباركم

شكرا*


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة كوكى 
اكتير موضوعك متكامل ورائع
واحلى تقييم الك يا استاذة
الرب يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

- كيف تصنع الدم ؟






- يشتمل دمك على سائل (هو البلازما)، وخلايا الدم.
- وتتحكم الكليتان في حجم الدم.
- وينتج الكبد أغلب بروتينات البلازما
- وينتج نخاع العظم خلايا الدم. وأكثرها عددآ بفارق كبير هي كريات الدم الحمراء التي تنقل الأكسجين، فهي تشكل وحدها ما يقرب من نصف حجم الدم.
- وتولد خلايا الدم وتصل إلى طور البلوغ داخل نخاع عظام معينة، ومنها عظمة الصدر، الحوض، الضلوع، الفقرات الشوكية، والعظام الطويلة للساقين (الفخذ والقصبة) .
- وعندما تبلغ خلايا الدم طور النضوج، تدخل الأوعية الدموية الموجودة في نخاع العظم وتسافر عبر تيار الدم من خلال جسدك، أم الخلايا الليمفاوية فتدخل العقد الليمفاوية ،وغدة التيموس، والطحال، ثم تزداد نضجآ ثم تعاود الدخول في تيار الدم.
- وجميع خلايا الدم الناضجة تنشأ في الأصل من خلايا بدائية تسمى الخلايا الجزعية، وهي بمثابة الخلايا الأم.
- والخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (وتسمى كذلك الخلايا الجزعية عديدة الجهود) يمكنها إنتاج خلايا أم ليمفاوية، وهي التي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى، ومن بينها الخلايا كبيرة النواة Megakaryocyte (وهي التي تصنع الصفائح الدموية). كما تصنع الخلايا الجزعية الرئيسية (الخط المنقط).
-  وبين الخلايا الجزعية والخلايا تامة النضوج توجد خلايا أقل نضوجآ (مبيّنة في الشكل أعلاه).
- إن نمو خلايا الدم ونضوجها ينشط بمفعول مواد يقال لها مواد النمو، بعضه يتم صنعها داخل النخاع، وهناك عوامل نمو إضافية هي الهرمونات التي تصنع في أعضاء أخرى ثم ترحل متجهة إلى النخاع عن طريق الدم.
- ويمكن إعطاء عوامل النمو كعقاقير دوائية تنشط إنتاج مختلف خلايا الدم. كما أن من الممكن أيضآ إجراء عملية نقل خلايا أم لك أثناء عملية نقل نخاع العظم.

:download:

هل تعلم كيف تصنع الدم ؟

​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليكي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف يدور الدم بداخلك ؟







 - من كل جزء في الجسم، تتدفق دماء انتزع منها الأكسجين(باللون الأرجواني) متجهة نحو القلب، فتدخل أولآ الأذين الأيمن *(1)* ثم البطين الأيمن* (2) *ثم تصعد في الشريان الرئوي* (3)* متجهة إلى الرئتين.
 - وبداخل الرئتين يمتليء الدم بالأكسجين ويفرغ ما يحمله من ثاني أكسد الكربون.
 - ويدخل الدم المؤكسج(أي الذي يحمل الأكسجين) (باللون الأحمر) إلى الأوردة الرئوية *(5)* ثم إلى الأذين الأيسر *(6) *فالبطين الأيسر *(7)* الذي يدفع الدم خلال الشريان الأورطي الأبهر *(8)* ليتجه إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم.
 - والدم الذي يمر خلال الأمعاء *(9)* يقوم بإلتقاط المواد الغذائية والسوائل التي تم هضمها وإمتصاصها.
 - ويتجه الدم الوارد من الأمعاء إلى الكبد *(10)* الذي يقوم بالتخلص من المواد السامة ويجعلها غير ضارة، كما يضف أيضآ البروتينات الضرورية مثل (عوامل تجلط الدم) إلى الدم.
 - وفي الكليتين* (11) *يفرغ الدم الفائض من السوائل والأحماض والمعادن.
 - وفي الطحال *(12)* يفرغ الدم خلال الدم العجوز والمنهكة، والتي يتم بعد ذلك تكسيرها.

:download:
هل تعلم كيف يدورالدم بداخل جسم الانسان ؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اكتر من ممتازة

برافو عليكى يا *swety koky girl* 

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف تكافح العدوى الفيروسيه ؟






1- الفيروس عبارة عن حلزون من المادة الجينية (الحمض النووي) محاط بغلاف من البروتين
ولا يمكن للفيروسات أن تعيش وتظل على قيد الحياة وأن تتكاثر إلا إذا دخلت إحدى الخلايا.
وتقوم الخلايا البائية بتصنيع الأجسام المضادة التي تهاجم الفيروسات السابحة بشكل مؤقت
مع تيار الدم (تمامآ مثلما تفعل الخلايا البائية مع البكتيريا  ).
بعض الفيروسات تهرب من التدمير بفعل الأجسام المضادة وتدخل الخلايا.
وتهاجم الخلايا التائية القاتلة الخلايا التي أصابتها العدوى الفيروسية.
وهنا يلتحم الفيروس بالخلية بتثبيت واحد أو أكثر من جزيئاته الموجودة فوق سطحه الخارجي(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل داخل النتوءات الموجودة على السطح الخارجي للخلية.

2- بعد أن يلتحم الفيروس بسطح الخلية، يبدأ في إقحام نفسه إلى داخلها.

3- بعد أن يدخل الفيروس الخلية، يبدأ في التخلص من غلافه البروتيني.
وتتجه قطع البروتين إلى سطح الخلية ، أما المادة الجينية للفيروس التي بداخل الخلية فهي إما تظل خاملة
وإما تبدأ في التكاثر.

4- وتدرك الخلية التائية القاتلة أن قطع الغلاف البروتيني للفيروس الموجودة فوق سطح الخلية
 مواد غريبة عن الجسم لأن هذه القطع تتطابق تمامآ مع مستقبلات موجودة فوق سطح الخلية التائية
القاتلة(مثل مفتاح يدخل في قفل"رتاج")

5- وترسل الخلية التائية المساعدة والموجودة بالقرب من موقع الأحداث إشارات
تجعل الخلايا التائية القاتلة تنقسم ويتضاعف عددها وتساعد في مكافحة هذه الخلية وغيرها من الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس.

6- تقوم الخلايا التائية النشطة بعمل ثقوب داخل الخلايا المصابة بالفيروس وتدمرها هي والفيروس الذي بداخلها.

:download:

هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى الفيروسية ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيريه ؟






1- البكتيريا وهي كائنات دقيقة من أمثلتها ذلك النوع الذي يسبب إلتهاب الزور،
تغزو الأنسجة عن طريق المرور بين خلايا سطح النسيج (الطلائي).

2- توجد فوق سطح خلية البكتيريا مركبات تسمى عوامل مضادة (أنتيجينات)،
وتتواجد خلايا الدم البيضاء المسماه بالخلايا البائية داخل النسيج الذي تعرض للغزو البكتيري.
وفوق سطح كل خلية من الخلايا البائية (b-csells) توجد مركبات يقال لها "المستقبلات" receptors
وهي التي تقوم بالإنقضاض على العوامل المضادة الخاصة بالبكتيريا والإلتحام معها، فيصبحان مثل القفل والمفتاح.

3- هناك خلايا دموية أخرى إسمها الخلايا التائية (helper-t-cells) والتي تصل إلى حيث الموقعة وترسل إشارات تأمر بها الخلايا البائية أن تنضح، وتنقسم وتصنع أجسام مضادة تواجه بها العوامل البكتيرية المضادة الملتصقة بسطحها.
4- الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة (macrophage) والخلية المحلة للوسط المتعادل (neutrophil) وهما خليتان أخريان بيضاوان أكبر حجمآ تعملان في مكافحة العدوى، تصلان إلى مسرح الأحداث.

5- تقوم الأجسام المضادة وجزيء يسمى "الداحر" (complement) بالإلتصاق بخلية البكتيريا
حتى يجعلها في متناول خلايا الدم البيضاء الأخرى كي تقتلها.
وتقوم الخلية الملتهمة الهائلة بإحاطة البكتيريا بألسنتها وتدميرها (يمكن لكل من الخلايا المحبة للوسط المتعادل والخلايا الملتهمة الهائلة الإحاطة بالبكتيريا وتدميرها)

:download:

هل تعلم كيف تكافح العدوى البكتيرية ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف ترى ؟*






1- عضلات العين الست للفتاة تقوم بتحريك عينيها في أسلوب متناسق.

الموجات الضوئية الصادرة من العصفور وفرع الشجرة تسير نحو عيني الفتاة فتدخل العين عبر القرنية والغرفة الأمامية ثم الحدقة(إنسان العين) ثم العدسة حيث يتم تجميع أشعة الضوء في بؤرة.

2- تستقر أشعة الضوء فوق الشبكية، وكما يحدث في آلة التصوير(الكاميرا)، تتكون صورة مقلوبة للطائر فوق الشبكية.

3- ترسل النهايات العصبية الموجودة في الشبكية الإشارات عائدة إلى العصب البصري.

4- تمر الإشارات من خلال العصب البصري ، وتعبر الجزء الأوسط من المخ، وتستقر فوق الجزء الخلفي من المخ وهو القشرة البصرية.

ويتسبب الضوء المنعكس على العصفور في تغير دائم في الإشارات الصادرة من الشبكية إلى المخ،

 وتترجم القشرة البصرية هذه الإشارات إلى حركة.

:download:

هل تعلم كيف ترى ؟ كيف نرى الاشياء ؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف نسمع ؟*






- تصدر موجات صوتية من الهاتف.

2- تعبر موجات الصوت عبر قناة الأذن الخارجية وتصطدم بطبلة الأذن.

3- تهتز طبلة الأذن ثم تنتقل ذبذباتها إلى عظيمات دقيقة الحجم موجودة بالأذن الوسطى.

4- ترسل تلك العظيمات الذبذبات إلى القوقعة، وهو عضو يشبه في شكله الدودة ذات القوقعة التي نراها في الحدائق وتوجد في الأذن الداخلية، حيث تتحرك الذبذبات في دائرة.

5- تهتز شعيرات دقيقة بالقوقعة فتشكل إشارات في العصب السمعي.

6- تنتقل الإشارت عن طريق العصب السمعي إلى مراكز السمع بالفص الصدغي بالمخ، حيث تتم ترجمة الأصوات وهنا يتم التعرف على الأصوات على أنها أصوات بشرية تمامآ مثلما إستمعت إليها من خلال الهاتف.


:download:

هل تعلم كيف تسمع ؟ كيف نسمع ؟​


----------

